# Black & Blue berry wine



## GerardVineyard (Dec 7, 2011)

This is the recipe I used for 3 gallon recipe:

8# blackberries picked & frozen
4# blueberries picked and frozen
7# sugar
2 1/4 gallons water. 7 pints used to crack sugar
3 campden tablets
1 3/4 tsp pectic enzyme
3 tsp nutrient
1 1/2 tsp energizer
1 tsp acid blend
1 tsp bentonite
< 1 tsp tannin
1 envelope Lalvin D 47 yeast

Added juice from squeezed berries into clean and sanitized primary bucket. Added cracked sugar, additional water to bring to approx 3 1/2 gallon level. campen tablets and bentonite dissolved in a little warm water. squeezed berries put into straining bag and added to bucket. Let sit 24 hrs.

Added remaining ingredients stirred and topped w/ loose lid.

starting SG 1.100, temp 68 degrees, PH about 3.0, no acid test

stirred daily on day 4 SG 1.060

Today, day seven squeezed straining bag and removed. SG 1.020 racked to carboy and extra in wine bottle.

When I first lifted the lid on the primary today, there was a plastic type smell and the taste was the same way. All equipment was throughly washed with oxyclean prior to use and sanitized.

This was the first time using D47 yeast, would this contribute to the smell? Normally I use E1118 so I am unfamiliar with what smells during fermentation the D47 may throw off. I have made other fruit wines, but first time with blackberries and blueberries.

Any ideas to the plastic taste and smell?


----------



## robie (Dec 7, 2011)

I am not a fruit wine guy to be able to properly comment of the recipe, but it really does sound tasty and nice. Great combination of berries.

D47 likes a little lower fermentation temperature than some other yeast strains. It does best at 58-69F.


----------



## GerardVineyard (Jan 10, 2012)

Racked the wine today and the plastic smell & taste has disappeared. Onward to a good tasting wine .....


----------

